# Leave newborn outside or bring her and mom in? *semi urgent*



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2014)

A quick response would be very much appreciated as I need to come to a conclusion like...now...
I am being told different things so I just need some advice.
One person says that Shetland lambs should be fine outside right now with the temps going down to about 35 degrees tonight and then 39-40 the next few nights.
While another is telling me the little one will catch phenomena and die.

Both people are very knowledgeable but have different opinions.
So, what do you think?  Should I bring mom and the newborn inside for the next three days or let them stay outside?
I have three shelters all stuffed with straw outside, but mom seems to keep leading the little one away from the other sheep. That is my biggest concern.



 

 
Literally just found her in the pen this morning, which was cold to. Isn't she adorable?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok she has bunkered down in one of the shelters for the night so that's no longer a worry at least. Yay!


----------



## Ruus (Apr 17, 2014)

She's adorable! I'm glad they're under shelter. She'd probably be fine at those temps, but I know I'd worry if one of my lambies was outside all night.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 17, 2014)

Do you have a way to pen them in a shelter by themselves? I would think she'd be fine, she looks great.  I've only had sheep a year though, so hopefully someone else with more experience can chime in, too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 17, 2014)

*I do not own sheep but...*

Do you have a coat you could put on the baby? Like a small dog sweater. If you have an old sweatshirt that could work too. Look at these link Link1 link2

You could bring them in. I would bring her in if you are worried. The lamb may be fine, BUT it it dies, then what? You just lost the lamb. See what I'm saying?

Congrats! She is adorable!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like you got a bunch of answers at the same time! Lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 17, 2014)

Firstly, congrats on that very cute lambie!!!!  And I am a worry wart by nature, so I too would have put her up with baby...not just the lower temps at night, but for them to have time alone and get that nursing and bonding solid....and I do like Goat Whisperer's advice of a little coat.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2014)

And boom goes my inbox!
Thank you everyone for the quick reply.
1. I do have a sweater to put on the little one and I will go and do that just to be safe with the colder temps.
2. I can pull out an x-pen and make sure that the little one stays in the shelter.

I think I will actually pen her in the dog house each night until its warmer. Its very warm in there, wind free and safe from the other sheep. Not to mention spacious.
My vet swears that the lamb will be fine since she had hers out since they were born in February.
Both of my birthing pens are full or I would wisk her inside anyway >_>...
Sweater is on! Pen is up and I should really learn to finish typing before doing things...


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 17, 2014)

My opinion is she will be fine.
Lambs do a decent job keeping up their own body temps after 2 days of age. Before that momma's do it fine.

We have newborn lambs who will sleep in 3ft. of snow with their moms. Keep in mind our babies have a lot less wool than yours. A breed difference.

I would, personally, take off the sweater.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 17, 2014)

She will be fine! My Shetland lambs were all born when it was way below 35 degrees night time temp. In fact, I don't think it even was getting up to 35 degrees during the day. They were perfectly fine. No jackets, no heat lamp. 

Shetlands are tough little buggers.


----------



## Ruus (Apr 18, 2014)

I think you're doing fine. She probably would be fine out, but I don't think it'll do either of them any harm to have a private little place of their own. 

My "jug" is a separate little shelter that I can lock a ewe and her baby in that's right next to the main shelter. The second night after my first lamb was born, we had a big storm and the little shelter flipped over while they were inside! I almost had a heart attack, I thought they were both killed when I found it in the morning, but they were both huddled up by the door to the main shelter soaking wet but fine.  Lambs must be tough little things, my big tough dog would have died of misery if he'd been locked out in the rain all night, lol.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok, the sweater was taken off this morning and the two of them were let out of the dog house. The little bugger is very healthy and absolutely LOVES to run around.
So, tonight I will not put the sweater on but still keep them in the dog house until the weather gets back up to at least 40 at night. Two-three days max.
And then by then from the sounds of things the little one will be good to go anyway 
Shes fast to, much faster then Violet was *Rosies baby last year* 
Any tips on how to keep the little one friendly?


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 18, 2014)

everyone asks me if I use lamps for my lambs, nope. they do fine and they don't have wool


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2014)

I've had goats born in the 20's.  We bring them in to get thoroughly dried off.  We make sure we see them nurse. Those two things are critical. They stay outside with no heat lamps and no sweaters.

But, I would never in a million years tell someone else that they shouldn't bring them in if that makes them feel more comfortable.


----------

